# reinstall win10 impossible



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, suite à un problème de détection de ma Magic mouse 2 en bluetooth, je me suis résolu à formater mon iMac pour refaire une installation propre de high sierra et de windows 10 ! Pour high sierra, pas de soucis, par contre impossible malgré des dizaines de tentatives de réinstaller win 10 ! J'obtiens systématiquement le message bloquant 'nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition' !
Une âme charitable, pourrait elle m'aider stp ?


```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            708.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         291.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +731.0 GB   disk2
                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                DF9A8CE0-50F9-4DBD-A0B6-608AC073E7D5
                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Salut *johann
*
Tu as une partition destinée à Windows -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         291.0 GB   disk0s4
```


qui a un type de partition = *Microsoft Basic Data* > mais n'a pas pas de définition d'un volume montable = *BOOTCAMP*

Le message que tu obtiens -->


johann51 a dit:


> J'obtiens systématiquement le message bloquant 'nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition' !




émane-t-il de l'«Assistant Bootcamp» ?


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

merci d'abord de prendre en considération mon désarroi . Oui bien sur je formate une partition de 290Go via Boot Camp sous macOS high sierra, puis je formate via l'assistant win10 la partition Boot Camp, et j'ai à chaque fois le message d'erreur : "nous n'avons pas créer de partition ni localiser une partition"


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Donc c'est le programme d'installation de W-10 qui retourne le message.

Quand l'«Assistant BootCamp» crée la partition n°*4* sur le HDD > il doit la créer en format d'accueil *FAT-32* > avec un volume défini intitulé *BOOTCAMP*. Actuellement > il n'y a plus de volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP* --> ce qui laisse penser que ton action de reformatage au format *ntfs* dans l'interface d'installation a eu un certain effet, quand même.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s4
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition *disk0s4*

Poste ce tableau --> histoire de voir quelles sont les caractéristiques internes actuelles de cette partition.


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

merci vraiment de te dévouer pour nos causes perdues macomaniac 
alors voici ce que j'obtiens

```
Last login: Sat Apr 14 20:16:45 on console
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil info disk0s4
   Device Identifier:        disk0s4
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s4
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:             
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Untitled

   Partition Type:           Microsoft Basic Data
   File System Personality:  NTFS
   Type (Bundle):            ntfs
   Name (User Visible):      Windows NT File System (NTFS)

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Disk / Partition UUID:    6AFBBB11-399F-4416-8C0B-EA0FAD5E2430
   Partition Offset:         709211717632 Bytes (1385179136 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                291.0 GB (290992422912 Bytes) (exactly 568344576 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       291.0 GB (290992418816 Bytes) (exactly 568344568 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        127.1 MB (127143936 Bytes) (exactly 248328 512-Byte-Units) (0.0%)
   Volume Free Space:        290.9 GB (290865274880 Bytes) (exactly 568096240 512-Byte-Units) (100.0%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
File System Personality:  NTFS
```


montre qu'il y a bien un système de fichiers *NTFS* sur les blocs de tête de la partition > mais la mention  -->


```
Volume Name:
```


avec un blanc à la suite montre que ce système de fichiers ne définit pas de volume montable d'un nom donné

=> il y a eu comme qui dirait un 1/2 formatage dans l'interface d'installation. N'utilisant pas Windows > je ne sais pas t'en dire davantage.

Je te propose une expérimentation (dont je ne sais pas si elle modifiera la donne pour le programme d'installation de W-10) -->


il s'agirait de supprimer la partition n°*4* (*disk0s4*) > sans récupérer son espace au *Conteneur CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > mais en laissant les blocs à l'état d'espace libre (*free space*) en queue de HDD. Une fois dans l'interface d'installation > il faudrait que tu choisisses comme destination d'installation non pas une des partitions affichées > mais la bande d'espace "*non alloué*". Même procédé alors : reformatage en *NTFS*.

=> est-ce que tu veux tenter ce procédé ?


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

oui bien sur, je suis partant


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
```


la commande supprime la partition *Microsoft Basec Data* > en laissant son espace en "espace libre"

La commande passée > et si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour --> pour vérification.


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

voila chef !

```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            708.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +731.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 DF9A8CE0-50F9-4DBD-A0B6-608AC073E7D5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

La partition a bien été supprimée et son espace non récupéré (ne t'inquiète pas : s'il le faut > on peut récupérer après coup cet espace au Fusion Drive).

Le test est le suivant --> tu démarres sur l'OS d'installation de W-10 > et dans le panneau de choix de la destination d'installation --> cherche une zone d'espace "non alloué" d'environ *291 Go* -->


vois si tu peux la choisir en destination > si le programme d'installation s'occupe de tout > ou si tu as à la reformater en *NTFS* comme précédemment

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si ça passe ou si ça plante.


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

désolé mais je suis un peu néophyte... comment dois je procéder ? repasser par bootcamp, et relancer la partition ? j'ai tenté de redémarrer puis alt en espérant pouvoir démarrer sur windows, mais je n'ai qu'osx


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Ah ! d'accord : tu n'as pas un disque démarrable d'installation de Windows affichable à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ("*alt*") sous l'intitulé *EFI Boot*. Alors ma manœuvre est inutilisable.

Bon --> machine arrière. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack DF9A8CE0-50F9-4DBD-A0B6-608AC073E7D5 0b
```


la commande récupère les *291 Go* d'espace libre --> au Fusion Drive

Poste le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


pour vérification.


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

voila 

```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 DF9A8CE0-50F9-4DBD-A0B6-608AC073E7D5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

L'espace a bien été récupéré. RAS.

Pour ton problème de formatage de la partition *BOOTCAMP* qui ne va pas au bout dans le panneau d'installation de Windows --> tu vas devoir attendre une visite de *Locke*  dans ce fil. Comme je n'utilise pas Windows > je suis hors domaine ici.


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

merci pour tes vérifications sur l'intégrité de mon disque


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Avril 2018)

Salut,

J'espère que tu-as la clé de licence de *W*-*10*, pour avoir bien galèré à une époque avec *BootCamp*,après avoir enfin réussi à créer une partition j'avais dû téléphoner à *Microsoft* pour qu'ils me ré-active ma licence.


----------



## johann51 (14 Avril 2018)

oui pour la license pas de problème


----------



## johann51 (15 Avril 2018)

quelqu'un à une idée sur le message  'nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition sur fusion drive ?


----------



## Alain St Lo (16 Avril 2018)

johann51 a dit:


> quelqu'un à une idée sur le message  'nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition sur fusion drive ?


Bonjour Johan51 
J'ai galèré pendant plus de quatre mois pour une réinstallation de windows 10 via Boot Camp et j'avais exactement le même message "nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition sur fusion drive" j'ai appelé apple pour connaître la raison de ce message et je peux te dire que je les ai bien emmerder avec ce problème. Malgré toute les manip qui ont parfois duré des heures au tel, ils n'ont rien pu faire. Ils m'ont envoyé chez un réparateur agrée Apple et ils n'ont pas trouvé mon problème. Je me suis résigné à abandonner. Mais comme je suis assez têtu j'ai regardé tout les post de Macromaniac et cela m'a bien aidé (Au passage je remercie Macromaniac même si nous n'avons pas pu discuter en ligne). Je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir t'aider pour ton problème car je ne connais pas le modèle de ton mac ni qu'elle était ta version installé lors de l'achat. De mon côté j'était sur Sierra et c'est à ce moment que j'ai désinstallé windows 10 pour manque d'espace disque sur W10. Puis entre temps mise à jour vers High sierra. Et là c'est la cata impossible de réinstaller W10 via Boot Camp avec ce message d'erreur que tu connais bien. j'ai casser le fusion drive puis reconstruit le fusion drive (Pour la manip voir les post de macrmaniac) et pas qu'une fois. Bien entendu j'avais fait une sauvegarde via boot camp de mon fusion drive. Ensuite j'ai fait une recovery via internet de mon système d'origine c'est à dire le version originale (sans mise à jour) lors de l'achat du mac et la miracle j'ai pu réinstaller W10. Une fois W10 installé je suis passé sur High sierra et tout marche bien. Si tu as besoin de plus ample renseignement et si je peux t'aidé pas de souci. pour la partie technique je pense que Macomaniac pourras te renseigner.


----------



## johann51 (16 Avril 2018)

Bonjour Alain merci de t'intéresser à mon soucis, je pense que tu as la solution à mes problèmes, effectivement j'ai un iMac fin 2015 sous sierra, je n'avais eut aucun soucis pour installer Boot Camp a l'époque mais suite à un formatage complet, je n'y arrive désespérément pas sous high sierra ! Je souhaiterais donc formater mon os, et idéalement pouvoir installer sierra, comment faire ?
Existe il une commande pour démarrer par l'os présent initialement sur mon matériel (sierra) ?


----------



## Alain St Lo (16 Avril 2018)

johann51 a dit:


> Bonjour Alain merci de t'intéresser à mon soucis, je pense que tu as la solution à mes problèmes, effectivement j'ai un iMac fin 2015 sous sierra, je n'avais eut aucun soucis pour installer Boot Camp a l'époque mais suite à un formatage complet, je n'y arrive désespérément pas sous high sierra ! Je souhaiterais donc formater mon os, et idéalement pouvoir installer sierra, comment faire ?
> Existe il une commande pour démarrer par l'os présent initialement sur mon matériel (sierra) ?


Pour répondre a ton souci pour l'installation de sierra. Tu faits toutes tes sauvegardes ensuite tu redémarre ton mac en maintenant les touches MAJ+OPTION+COMMANDE+R au moment du démarrage de l'ordi. Tu verras apparaitre sur l'écran un globe qui tourne. A partir de ce moment là beaucoup de patience tout dépend de ta connexion. ensuite la fenêtre des utilitaires Mac devrait apparaitre
tu choisis utilitaire de disque et tu le formate. Une fois fait tu lances l'installation de sierra. Ne fait pas de mise à jour et lance boocamp ça a marché pour moi alors Enjoy... Une fois installé W10 tu passes sous High Sierra


----------



## johann51 (16 Avril 2018)

ayant réinstalle el capitan, j'étais plein d'espoir, mais malheureusement ça ne passe pas pour moi, toujours la meme erreur   dégouté


----------



## Alain St Lo (16 Avril 2018)

johann51 a dit:


> ayant réinstalle el capitan, j'étais plein d'espoir, mais malheureusement ça ne passe pas pour moi, toujours la meme erreur   dégouté


Pourquoi el capitan


----------



## johann51 (16 Avril 2018)

c'était le système présent avec mon iMac à l'origine...
tu penses que c'est pour ça que ça a raté ?


----------

